# Stand Athletic F.C - Rossendale - April 2014



## Caine33 (May 1, 2014)

This place was second on my list to do today as my first port of call was The Horncliffe Mansion House.
I'd seen this reported on about a year ago and fancied a trip out to see if it was still about.

Sadly,(For Urbexers) it looks like its under renovation and I could see builders on site and their vans all over the place. Oh well, never mind. onto my second visit. 

This place, however was still about. Not reported on for quite a while, but still worth a look.
Didn't fancy the access point thou, but could be done if your brave enough  

Stand Athletic F.C. was a football club based in Whitefield, Greater Manchester. In 1993, they joined the Manchester League, and moved to the North West Counties League in 2001. In their first season at the higher level, they won the Division Two title, but were not accepted for promotion to Division One.

After 12 matches of the 2002–03 season, they resigned from the North West Counties League, and re-joined the Manchester League for 2003–04. They finished 4th in the Manchester League Division One in 2008–09. However, the following season they resigned from the Manchester League.

The club's overgrown pitch and dilapidated home supporters' stand are a sad reflection of earlier, successful times, and can be seen from the East Lancashire Railway, close to the Irwell Vale railway station. 








































































Thanks For Looking - Hope You Enjoyed It ​
Full Photo Set Can Be Seen Here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644409657656/


----------



## jamesramone (May 1, 2014)

I love a good derelict football ground


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 1, 2014)

Looks like some of the grounds I used to take my son to on a weekend in the Leicester leauge! 
Thanks for sharing ..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 2, 2014)

I quite like this, very different from the norm. Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 2, 2014)

Its sad to see the grounds in this state when there are so many younger ones looking for a team & pitch to play on,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2014)

I love these old derelict football grounds.great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## gingrove (May 2, 2014)

jamesramone said:


> I love a good derelict football ground



I think there will be one in Manchester soon!


----------



## 3domfighter (May 2, 2014)

It was Haslingden FC first but that went bust before Stand Atheltic moved in.


----------



## Ace5150 (May 3, 2014)

Great pics. Pity grounds like these go to ruin.


----------



## Woofem (May 4, 2014)

nice pics, thanks for shring


----------

